# How long should CO2 last?



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok here is the deal found a local supplier for CO2 tanks and gas.

I can get the following;

5lb $125 with $20 trade in cost

10lb $150 with a $22 trade in cost

20lb $205 with a $24 trade in cost

How long would a 5lb last on average?

How long would a 10lb last on average?

How long would a 20lb last on average?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It all depends on the bubbles per minute, how many hours per day you run it, and how efficient your system is. I think mine are 10-12lb canisters and I only fill them about once every 4 months running 60bpm for 10hrs a day.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You cant buy the out right?? I paid 90 bucks for a filled tank 18 to get it filled. 5lb that is


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> You cant buy the out right?? I paid 90 bucks for a filled tank 18 to get it filled. 5lb that is


Hopefully he can. I bought mine off of the gas place that fills it...the tanks aren't aluminum or fancy, but they are hidden in a cabinet so I didn't care. Anyhow, I think I paid $40-50 bucks each and it only costs about $13 to fill them and they are 10-12lb canisters.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

The place I get mine filled are known to be on the expensive side. Live in a small town and only one welding shop here. It was going to be more but i told them it was for my welder that i got a while ago. I get a discount there because Im in school for welding. Our school buys everything from them so they are nice enough to give us a discount on jackets, gloves, etc..


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah this is restaurant grade co2 in 5, 10 , or 20 lb cylinders the buy it prices are what i listed and they come full of co2.
I also checked with them if I buy a tank else where as long it is tested and stamped they will let me trade it.
That should save me about $75!


----------

